# The wife said build it: Platform bed w/drawers. Where to get plans?!



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok, so I have a "commision".

She wants me to build a platform bed, single size, with two or three drawers underneath for storage.

I can't find plans - do you know of any?


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Like I said Dave, you're always there to help
g


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Good for everyone that benefits from your help..


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I appreciate the help, but I guess what I'm looking for is already drawn plans. This is also for a little girl, so it's gotta be somewhat conservative in styling….


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

try Rockler, I've seen plans from them on various things. Never know.


----------



## pinkfish (May 7, 2008)

Platform bed is pretty easy though. It is a box with draws in it. Just need to figure out how high you want it, or go into other furniture stores and look at examples of the sort of thing you want to make, give it an eyeball measurement, or pull out a tape measure. I am sure people do that all the time to see if things fit.


----------



## johnpoolesc (Mar 14, 2009)

have to agree. i started building projects way before i ever knew you could buy plans. back in the 60's my wife would see a picture of a bed or desk.. i still don't use plans, more then the ones i draw on the workbench.

when you design your own, you'll be happy with the resullts..


----------



## abuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is one, nothing spectacular but is conservative with drawers, but the plans are a little skechy.

http://www.delorie.com/wood/projects/kidbeds/

and another no drawers but shelves

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_improvement/furniture/1273186.html?page=1&c=y


----------



## Gene47 (Apr 16, 2009)

I built a queen size and worked off of some plans I got from "Knotty Plans" they came in PDF format and with a little searching I am sure I could find them if you are interested.

You can see the one I built listed in my projects section here at LJ


----------

